# Its gonna be hard selling this little boy.



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Already so curious. Love him!! He is the largest of my triplets. Barely 2 days old.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow he's a BIG HUNK of cuteness. I can see why it would be hard to part with him.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It will be hard, he is adorable


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

The other kid is adorable too


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

He is the biggest of the three. Love him. Maybe, just maybe I can convince the hubs I need a jr herdsire. After all....he is unrelated to the current one and all but a couple of my does.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh yes, the other kid is s mess as well. She loves the goat babies!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

ogfabby said:


> He is the biggest of the three. Love him. Maybe, just maybe I can convince the hubs I need a jr herdsire. After all....he is unrelated to the current one and all but a couple of my does.


Bake the hubby person a goat shaped cake with a small pretty please lettered on it. It doesn't really cost that much more to feed 2 bucks. Besides you would have a plan B should anything happen to plan A.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:cake: I love the idea


----------



## Nicoon (Feb 6, 2013)

He sure is a cutie!  I know the feeling. My doe just had her first (and my first) kid, it's going to be so hard to sell him.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Ooooooh! Maybe, since the hubs isn't big on cake, I can use my goat cookie cutter and make goat shaped biscuits and put an apple butter p on them!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

oh he's adorable, what a big boy.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Very adorable! Your daughter is adorable too! I bet her and my daughter would get along great playing with the goats!!  
It's hard to part with them!


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

That's the part I am terrible with....selling them. I hate to see them go. 
Yes! She absolutely loves the goats. I hope to get her started in 4H with them soon.


----------

